# kato truck replacement



## jark (Jan 4, 2015)

is there any chance that there are trucks that will fit my Kato gp38-2, even with some modification


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Trucks*



jark said:


> is there any chance that there are trucks that will fit my Kato gp38-2, even with some modification


jark;

I don't know of any after market locomotive trucks available in N scale. You might try the manufacturer, if you haven't allready. www.katousa.com 

Traction Fan


----------



## spookshow (Jun 5, 2015)

Unfortunately, those models have been out of production for nearly 30 years and Kato long ago ran out of parts for them. That said, they do still list GP50 trucks on their parts page, and I think those would probably work.

http://search.cartserver.com/search/search.cgi?cartid=s-1078&keywords=NGP50&maxhits=100&go=List+Parts&bool=AND&bool=AND

Good luck!
-Mark


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I replaced all 4 of my Kato GP38s with the lowered geared GP50 trucks. Replacing the original Kato high speed motor with a scale speed Atlas motor and with the GP50 trucks makes these locos run great.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

It's tough when your loco becomes obsolete and you can't find the parts. Sometimes with Kato you can replace the entire mechanism with the mechanism from a later model loco, and that might be found on ebay.


----------

